

Netflix Viewing Seen Swelling U.S. Cable Bills - ssclafani
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-11-30/netflix-viewing-seen-swelling-u-s-cable-bills-next-year-tech.html

======
tadfisher
Horizontal integration: when profit requires you to discourage your customers
from using your product.

